# Xbox 360 controller Emulator



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 21, 2008)

Today I was just browsing through GameFAQS forums for Kane & Lynch & stumbled across on a thread for getting co-op for this game working using generic gamepad.

If most of of you didn't know, Kane & Lynch requires an Xbox 360 controller to be plugged in for co-op mode on PC.Any other controller plugged in would only give you a crappy message "This game requires a Microsoft Xbox 360 controller to be plugged in.Please plug-in the controller to continue"

By using this Xbox 360 controller emulator designed by Racer_S, I was able to fool the game into thinking I own a Xbox 360 controller & got to play in co-op mode with my brother.Something which I have been wanting to do for a long time now.The game actually got the controls automatically assigned to my generic gamepad as if it was a 360 controller.Didn't need to configure a darn thing.

Here's a link for the file: *www.bizarrecreations.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=16640

I'll post a brief tutorial of how it works out but a WARNING goes out to those who want to perform it, DO it at your own risk.I tried it only for one game as of now & it's working fine.As time permits I will be testing more GFW titles which mandate 360 controller to be plugged in.

*Step 1*: Download the rar file from the above link.
*Step 2*: Unrar it & you'll have 3 files, Viz Read Me file, src.zip & xinput1_3.dll
*Step 3*: The only file you would be needing is xinput1_3.dll.Create 3 copies of it & rename them to xinput1_3.dll, xinput1_2.dll and xinput1_1.dll.After that just copy these files to C:\Windows\System32 directory & replace them. (Back up the original xinput1_3.dll, xinput1_2.dll and xinput1_1.dll if you want)
*Step 4*: Once that is done, try the game & see if it maps your generic controller to the Xbox 360 one.

IF NOT then try this:
*Step 1*: Open Regedit (Back up Registry or do not try any modification without any prior experience)
*Step 2*: Note the name of your gamepad in Control Panel ---> Game controllers & note down it's name. In my case it was "Generic USB controller"
*Step 3*: Under regedit, Hit Ctrl+F & type the name of your controller & hit enter.You should get a result with your controllers OEMName listed on the right hand side.All you need to do is right click & Modify it's Value data to XBOX 360 Controller for Windows.Below is an image to illustrate how it looks.

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/3185/picbr6.th.jpg*img140.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

And Voilla.You're all done.The game should assume that you have a Xbox 360 controller plugged in.All you need is a generic gamepad & a game which requires a Xbox 360 controller.All credit goes to pablocoo for putting the way to get it to work on Kane & Lynch boards (GameFAQ forums) & Racer_S who has modified this .dll files.

Happy gaming.

NOTE: Before modifying anything in the Registry you're not sure about please confirm it out here.Rather than renaming anything & causing your software configuration to go haywire.


----------



## Barry Gillis (Dec 30, 2008)

It works great in Grid with my elcheapo ms-tech game pad, the only solution i could find for this and it works just great so far, you`re my hero for the day!


----------



## sipunsaxena@gmail.com (Jul 16, 2009)

sir i downloaded the x360.zip file from the file u had given,bt the files u hv mentioned there (Viz Read Me file, src.zip & xinput1_3.dll),am not able to recognize them ,because they are not written in the format as they are given by you.So please tell me which are those files in the zip file.


----------

